# need snow blower oprators.



## jesseslawncare (Dec 11, 2010)

looking to hire for this upcoming winter. applicants must me self motivated and ready to work at any time of the day or night. applicants must have there own transportation. pay will be discussed along with winter bonus. please provide some basic information about yourself along with your number and some will get in contact with you.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I think your best bet is going to be a facebook ad or a craigslist ad. Many plowsiter's don't start thinking about snow until the second or third snowstorm


----------

